# THV Mermaid 60's / 70's



## suzyfan (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi there.
I was wondering if anybody out there remembers my grandfather. His name was Jacob Canham but was always known as "Bro".
He was quatermaster on the THV Mermaid and before that, THV Warden.
They were based at the Trinity House Depot on the South Quay at Great Yarmouth.

Many thanks,

John


----------



## etchasketchy (Oct 4, 2012)

suzyfan said:


> Hi there.
> I was wondering if anybody out there remembers my grandfather. His name was Jacob Canham but was always known as "Bro".
> He was quatermaster on the THV Mermaid and before that, THV Warden.
> They were based at the Trinity House Depot on the South Quay at Great Yarmouth.
> ...


Hi John, i was too young to remember your grandfather, but i suspect he may have been on the THV Mermaid with my father Lewis Head and his friend Bob Macman, both were on the Mermaid in the early 60,s . If you have any pics of your grandad, would you put them on here as my dad and Bob may be with him. Wishing you luck

Many Thanks
Mike


----------

